# Cash



## The Azure Samurai (Jan 14, 2005)

how much would you pay for a katana? :mp5:


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 14, 2005)

Mine was 1700.00 and some change.

I got 1000.00 for it on ebay when I sold it earlier this week.


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah I paid about $1800 for mine shinken and another $620 or so for my iaito.  It always tickles me when my wife and I go to the mall and she insists on hiding her purse under the seat cause she's afraid someone will steel it.  She's worried about the $6, checkbook and a few credit cards when there's nearly $2500 worth of gear in the trunk.

A solid entry level shinken from Japan will set you back around $5000 or so.


----------



## Captain Harlock (Jan 26, 2005)

I paid around $2,000US for my last sword. I'm currently looking for a custom piece, which at the moment is in the $6,000 range.

I am looking for a heirloom piece here though, functional, and something I can pass to my son when he is of age.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 26, 2005)

Charles Mahan said:
			
		

> Yeah I paid about $1800 for mine shinken and another $620 or so for my iaito.  It always tickles me when my wife and I go to the mall and she insists on hiding her purse under the seat cause she's afraid someone will steel it.  She's worried about the $6, checkbook and a few credit cards when there's nearly $2500 worth of gear in the trunk.
> 
> A solid entry level shinken from Japan will set you back around $5000 or so.



Ignorant question ahead...

What is the difference between an Iato and a Shinken that would make it worth an extra 4K or so to get a Shinken?

TX

Paul


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jan 26, 2005)

Well the primary difference between a shinken and an iaito is that a shinken is made of steel and is sharp.  An Iaito is neither.  They are about as sharp as a butter knife and if you hit them against anything they are likely to break or at least bend.  You'll never be able to fully develop the finer points of iai with an iaito.  At some point you just have to transition to a live blade.

On the upside iaito are cheap, comparatively, and won't cut newbies.  Plus it's the usual training tool for newer students in most iai dojos.  That's what you'd be using for the first several years at most schools.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 26, 2005)

Ah...I didn't realize that an Iato wasn't really live.

Cool, thanks for clearing that one up.

 :asian: 

Paul


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 26, 2005)

there are also iatos that are made exactly the same as shinkens (even folded ones), but they are of course unsharpened.


5:12


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jan 26, 2005)

Really?  By who?


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 27, 2005)

Charles Mahan said:
			
		

> Really?  By who?




isnt the paul chen nami iato hand forged and differentially tempered?!

will try to get back to you later.

the pricey custom iatos are there too.

last legend has this new kaze maru iato  which features 1050 spring tempered steel blades without temper line  which are made to match the characteristics of last legend competition swords.

furuyama iatos are also made of spring tempered steel.

swordstore.com offeres steel iatos that cut.

cant think of anywhere else right now.


5:12


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jan 27, 2005)

I thought the Paul Chen steel iaito were just stamped and ground out.  I didn't think they were forged or folded for that matter.  They are iaito, why would you temper them at all?  

If the LL sword you are refering to is made of spring steel it most certainly is not made exactly like a shinken.  

I've not heard of Furuyama before, but again spring steel is not exactly a traditional material for a shinken.

The swordstore steel iaito ARE shinken.  The blades are made in China by Chinese smiths. Swordstore refuses to use the term shinken out of respect for Japanese regulations regarding the manufacture of shinken.  I'm sure it also helps them maintain good relations with their fitting suppliers back in Japan.  And trust me, they are sharp as all heck.


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 28, 2005)

check out some big pc retailers, they advertise nami iato as hand forged and differentially tempered.  check out j-armory.com for example.  there you would also see the furuyama swords.  most of the stuff i posted earlier were just copied and pasted from their site.

i heard lots of good things about swordstore, and swordstore is good.


here is a paul chen folded iato:  the meijin folded steel iato

http://www.classicblades.com/classicblades/product_details.asp?id=sh5018

the blade is forged-folded t10 high-carbon steel with bo-hi.  differentially tempered in the traditional way, clay method.  and has a hada.  more info on the link i provided.

price: $1,110.00


you asked: they are iaito, why would you temper them at all?

i dunno.  market ideas i guess.  more close to the real thing.


5:12


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jan 28, 2005)

Huh.  News to me.  Why would they bother forging and folding?  I suppose it's an aesthetic thing.  

For anyone interested, there is some discussion of the PC steel iaito here: http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44269&highlight=Meijin+Iaito


----------



## Angelusmortis (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm getting the impression that it's probably the better bet to save my money for quite some time to be able to afford a decent sword. When I eventually find and start a class local to me, is it generally the way that bokken et al would be available for use by the newbs? I appreciate this question is a bit vague, but I'm interested in both Iaido, and Kendo, but am hoping the cost won't be prohibitive.
Thanks...


----------



## Gumdomaster (May 9, 2005)

Im in a Korean sword art, my sword is a bit different from a japanese katana.  But its just about the same thing.  Anyway, I paid $3,000 for mine.  Really depends on what you plan to use the sword for.  If you want to demonstrate with it by cutting fruit, lets say, then a sword could run you about $1,500.  If you want to cut bamboo it could cost around $2,000.  And about the same if you want to cut straw.  If you want a combination sword that does all three easily its around $2,500.  Mine has a few optional features, so its a bit more.  My instructors sword costs about $6,000.  It all really depends.
Gumdomaster


----------



## GarethB (May 23, 2005)

The Azure Samurai said:
			
		

> how much would you pay for a katana? :mp5:


It depends in what I'm buying it for. If it's a blade to practice/cut with, I'd prefer to stop at $2000. If it's an antique as a "collection' piece, I'd stop at $8000, but you can occaisionally find antique blades in good condition for under $4000 if you're patient and know where to look.

Here are some under $8000 for sale by an antique dealer in Tokyo who will sell over the net. All prices include insured international shipping from Japan and a money back guarrantee on all blades shipped with authentification papers if the blade isn't actually what the papers say it is. These links won't work once these swords are sold and taken of the dealers web site.

16th century, $4400. http://www.aoi-art.com/sword/katana/05011.html
1829, $6900. http://www.aoi-art.com/sword/katana/05055.html


And if you have deep pockets, a 12th century blade for a mere $107,000 (one hundred and seven thousand dollars). http://www.aoi-art.com/sale/05063.html


----------



## Peter Steeves (May 28, 2005)

I bought my first shinken at a shop in Tokyo, and knowing that I was only buying in to practice cutting, I bought the least expensive, unsigned, nothing-special-about-it-at-all sword... for about $3000. 

My Last Legend was a present, so it was free for me, and the cost split among students.

My favorite Iaito was given to me by my teacher, so again - great price. One of my top students bought one for around $500, and it's VERY similar to mine, so I assume it'd be the same price.
I had the chance to hold swords valued upwards of $75,000, and they just truly disappeared in my hands - balance was almost scary it was so good. If I closed my eyes, without any tactile input in the palms I wouldn't have known I was holding anything - the swords really didn't seem to be there - wow!


----------

